# Exodon eats a worm



## giovanni82 (Jan 29, 2003)

I love these fish for starters!

went to feed a worm to my spilo, one of the exos jumped on it as soon as it hit the water, he started to swallow the one end, but he didn't bite down to rip the worm, so the worm was dangling from his mouth, it was funny so I grabbed my camera. He swam around the tank for over 5 minutes w/ the worm in his mouth, I was a little scared for him towards the end, as he was breathing heavy, but he ate most of it, then finally the other exo came by and ripped it from his mouth. damn spilo just sat in the corner the whole time, i was hoping he would get in a frenzy or something and get involved







anyways, here are the pics, some are a lil blurry, sorry, but he was thrashing around pretty good. the one pic with the exo by himself, thats the guilty party, its hard to see, but his belly is fat, deservedly so, he ate well over an inch and half of earthworm







has anyone else seen this b4 happen?

http://pictures.care2.com/view/1/567781529


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

WOW those are very nice pictures :smile: keep up the good work :biggrin:


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Sweet pics








That's one hungry bugger: what size is it?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I've seen my Exos choke up after tryin to get greedy on anything I put in the tank for my Ps. Glad someone else know the characteristics of these badass fish.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I'd really love to add some exo's to my piranha-tank, but I jhaven't seen them around :sad:


----------



## giovanni82 (Jan 29, 2003)

Thanks guys,

They are around 2 inches Judazzz.


----------



## unxchange (Mar 4, 2003)

Very nice picture Giovanni. :biggrin:


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

You should fee it a big bug, do they eat big bugs I would like to see that.


----------

